# keine Div´s in iFrame möglich?



## anja-püppi (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr, 

habe das Problem eine Website zu gestalten die so eine Art Bildergalerie hat und einen Bereich mit den anzuzeigenden Bildern. Bereich zwei habe ich mit einem iFrame beschrieben, um nicht immer bei Auswahl eines Bildes komplett neu alles zu laden. Auf der im iframe geladenen Seiten sollten ein vor und zurück Button sichtbar sein - mit div - diese sind auch auf der Seite an sich zu sehen, aber nicht auf der Index Seite im iFrame. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

Danke Anja



```
<body>

	<div class="prev">
		<ahref="http://www.tutorials.de/0.html"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/grafiken/prev.png" /></div>
	<div class="next">
		<a href="2.html"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/grafiken/next.png" /></div>


	<span style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px;">
		<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/grafiken/index.png" alt="">
	</span>
</body>
</html>
```

CSS

```
.prev {
	position: absolute;
	top: 179px ;
	left: 10px;
}

.next {
	position: absolute;
	width: 749px;
	top: 179px ;
	left: 693px;
}
```


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Februar 2011)

anja-püppi hat gesagt.:


> Auf der im iframe geladenen Seiten sollten ein vor und zurück Button sichtbar sein - mit div - diese sind auch auf der Seite an sich zu sehen, aber nicht auf der Index Seite im iFrame.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen wie ich das Problem beheben kann.


Nicht wirklich zu diesem Zeitpunkt, da mit deinem Codeschnipsel  das Problem nicht reproduzierbar ist.

Deine Frage im Betreff kann ich dennoch mit ruhigem Gewissen bejahen ;-)


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Februar 2011)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Nicht wirklich zu diesem Zeitpunkt, da mit deinem Codeschnipsel  das Problem nicht reproduzierbar ist.


Von daher wäre hier ein Link zu deiner Seite aufschlußreicher, um sich zur Ursache äußern zu können.


----------



## anja-püppi (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr, hier also ein Link zu den 2 Seiten

http://www.anja-boettcher.info/index.html
http://www.anja-boettcher.info/seiten/qanjary1.html

Richtig währe wenn es im iframe genauso aussieht, wie auf der qanjary1 Seite, mit den prev und next Buttons.

LG Anja


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

Dann binde doch einfach das Dokument "qanjary1.html" anstelle der Grafik "qanjary1.png" in dem iFrame ein.



			
				http://www.anja-boettcher.info/index.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <iframe src="grafiken/qanjary1.png" ...>
> ```


----------

